# Sticky  Gen II Tutorial Tables of Content (TOC)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I went through the tutorials in this section and tried to group them in a functional pattern. In general, I started at the front of the car and went back. If you think there might be a better way to group items, I'm all ears. If you add a new tutorial and I don't catch it, post a note here so I can add it to the list. You might see duplicates from time to time and that is because to me they belong in a few categories. This section is a bit light in content, but with your help we can make it much better.


*The Gen2 DIY Tutorial Forum - Read this before posting!

How-To: Write a Tutorial

Gen I Tutorial Tables of Content (TOC)

Repair Data:

Fluid Capacity Spec List

2016 Owner's/Service Manual

2017 Cruze Owner's Manual (all models)


Sub Forum Tables of Content:

Gen II Engine – Transmission Tutorial TOC


Gen II Audio - Electrical functional TOC


Gen II Appearance – Body Tutorials TOC


Gen II Brakes – Suspension Tutorial TOC


Gen II Interior Tutorial TOC*


----------

